# 2016 Cruze ls mpg



## alexalexanders (May 22, 2016)

Two weeks ago I picked up a second gen brand new Cruze. I know have 750 miles on it and am curious about the mpg. This morning I filled up at 320 miles on the trip and got a hand calculated 33.47 mpg for this tank. All my driving is 60% highway 40% city. Trip 2 that I reset before I left the dealership is a 35.6 "lifetime" mpg. I drive conservative and am not doing any wot or driving hard nor do I have interest in that. Does the mpg seem low to you guys? Does it improve once I get more mileage? This is my first new car so I didn't know if they get one mpg after the break in. 

Also tire pressure is set at 37psi at all corners.


----------



## alexalexanders (May 22, 2016)

*2016 wouldn't let me edit the title.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I edited the title for you.

Can you do this for us?. Next time you're actually on the highway and not in stop & go traffic, reset one of your trip odometers. What does it say when you exit the highway, regardless of distance. Do this in both directions to eliminate terrain (hills) as an issue.

Get a Fuelly - Track and Compare your MPG account and track all your fill ups. Tank to tank MPG can vary widely. I've had mine vary as much as 35 MPG from one tank to the next. However, over time a much better picture will appear.

Finally, the gen2's have been out for such a short time we don't really know if your MPG is low, high, or average.


----------



## Christopher_2 (Jul 31, 2012)

Is the LS the 1.8 liter version of motor?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Christopher_2 said:


> Is the LS the 1.8 liter version of motor?


The Gen 2 Cruzes all have 1.4T direct in-line engines. OP's numbers are right on target for the 1st gen LS with the 1.8 engine.


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

After driving the second generation ad the first I feel like the 2016 LS with no frills gets slightly better milage then my 2012 LTZ RS. Roughly 2 to 4 MPG. I'm willing to bet most of the extra milage is coming from the start stop feature. I wouldn't call this a disappointment as Chevy managed to do this with a slightly larger model.

I find myself torn though between the 2017/8 Cruze Hatchback and the new Malibu however anyone for sure in the market or the segment the Cruze represents would be well served to stick with the Cruze in the second generation. It is a very nice update.


----------



## JrFan8888 (May 28, 2016)

i also have new gen 2 and thats on par with what I've been getting for mileage. we've been getting a few hot days here and i have also noticed the MPG dramatically decreases with the A/C on. By dramatically i mean from 29MPG do to 20-21MPG


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

JrFan8888 said:


> i also have new gen 2 and thats on par with what I've been getting for mileage. we've been getting a few hot days here and i have also noticed the MPG dramatically decreases with the A/C on. By dramatically i mean from 29MPG do to 20-21MPG


That is fairly standard for any vehicle. A sunshade might help also when you first get in open the windows to let the hot air out then put them up and run the AC. If you have a sun roof you can open that to let it allow the heat to go out of the car while the AC is on a little lower to cool the air inside.


----------



## JrFan8888 (May 28, 2016)

i live in connecticut so the very few HOT days we have per year i can deal with lower MPG and the other "warm" days i just use the windows and don't sacrifice the lower MPG lol


----------



## bigredgto (Mar 20, 2013)

2016 Premier RS here with 250 miles on the odo. Average mpg is 19.1 currently, mostly city driving and flooring it often. My old 2013 Cruze averaged 25 mpg with a 6sp manual given the same driving conditions, and I'm assuming the 2016 mpg's will come up after the motor gets broken in more


----------



## Papa Rad17 (May 19, 2015)

Daisy81 said:


> That is fairly standard for any vehicle. A sunshade might help also when you first get in open the windows to let the hot air out then put them up and run the AC. If you have a sun roof you can open that to let it allow the heat to go out of the car while the AC is on a little lower to cool the air inside.


Window tint is your best defense against heat. Its help protect the interior, keep things cooler, and shade blinding headlights at night. Not mention it makes any vehicle look much better and personalized. I order pre-cuts on ebay for $25, normally 200-400 for a professional job. Running the A/C creates more drag, thus the motor has to work harder and will lower the MPGs on any vehicle. Any turbo charged vehicle will also be negatively impacted by hot weather. I experience all of this in my gen 1 as well.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

Papa Rad17 said:


> Window tint is your best defense against heat. Its help protect the interior, keep things cooler, and shade blinding headlights at night. Not mention it makes any vehicle look much better and personalized. I order pre-cuts on ebay for $25, normally 200-400 for a professional job. Running the A/C creates more drag, thus the motor has to work harder and will lower the MPGs on any vehicle. Any turbo charged vehicle will also be negatively impacted by hot weather. I experience all of this in my gen 1 as well.


Tinted windows also help the A/C run more efficiently, because less heat inside from the windows means less actual "run time" for the compressor, which means less drag for a vehicle already running the A/C. The down side to window tint IS night driving, and if you're like my wife, she doesn't like the dark tinted windows. Because of that fact, with my most recent vehicle purchase, I went with Mesa brand window tint, and I believe it's "Mesa 5" tint, which is virtually colorless ... and it's quite pricey, but WOW does it block heat! I'm amazed and wish I could install it on the windshield because it's so awesome at blocking heat and I think it was money well spent. 

Your vehicle should see some mpg improvement as it breaks in ... and as a prior Eco owner, myself and others can attest to the fact that you might see slowly steady increases in mileage until you get 10 to 15 thousand miles on that engine. Driving style and fuel octane also make a noticeable impact on mpg.


----------



## alexalexanders (May 22, 2016)

Thanks guys. Sorry for the extremely late reply. I've been watching the mpg and I have noticed its started to go up some. I'm going on a roughly 700 mile trip leaving today. I plan on keeping a close eye on it.


----------



## Greggul8r (Apr 20, 2016)

I have a gen2 with 1600 miles on it and my mpg is great on the highway and not so great in the city from the DIC i get about 45-46 hwy and 30-31 city i tend to have a lead foot and my 450 mile average is 33 i do mostly city driving with a good amount of idling (I drive for uber part time) im happy with the milage i'm getting, compared to the v6 impala I traded for it.


----------



## Greggul8r (Apr 20, 2016)

I just got back from a 1,900 mile trip and my mpg was awesome. on the DIC the 450 mi average is 43.7 while i was on the highway i was trying to max out the 25 mile average i did with a insane 55.1 (it was mostly down hill with the cc set to 67 mph). i saved all the fuel slips and did the math my average is pretty close to the DIC at 42.2 for the entire 1,900 mile trip.


----------



## alexalexanders (May 22, 2016)

That's some awesome mpg! On my 750 mile trip I averaged 39.0 mpg on the dot. However my speeds were between 75-80 on the highway with probably 60-70 miles of the trip being city. I'm now up to right around 37 on my weekly commute, it seems to be getting better mileage the more miles I rack up. 

Is there really a break in period? I've heard that new cars don't get there full mpg under 5,000 miles.


----------



## bbelnap (Apr 7, 2016)

Thought I'd jump in with my perspective on mileage as I've just hit 10K miles.

Best I've gotten on a 50 mile stretch (per the on-board measurement) was 63.3 mpg. This was a long, flat stretch of road at 60 mph.

Lifetime combined average (per fuel-up receipts) is 32 mpg. ($0.066 per mile)
Stop-n-go & city traffic = 28 mpg ($0.074 per mile)
Country roads and highway = 38 mpg ($0.052 per mile)

Average price per gallon $2.02, with 213 miles between fill-ups

Also, average tire PSI (at fill up, not cold) is 35 psi.


----------



## larlar75 (Apr 30, 2015)

I got almost 700 miles and I'm getting 26MPG in the city with my foot in it. I also have heavy 18 inch rims with sport tires.. I can get 34 highway right now going 80MPH and I only run shell premium.

*EDIT* You know what just really turned me off is the fact my tank is only 13 gallons compared to 15 gallons on my 2012.. Means I need to fill up more on my 65 mile commute a day..


----------



## cedingtopn (Oct 12, 2016)

mostly highway average around 5.4 L/100 (think that's 43 mpg). best tank was roughly 900 km trip and 5 L/100 with city being between 5.6-5.8 L/100. Car has just over 9000 km on it.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Averaging 35 MPG on a 2016 LT automatic. About a 50/50 split over 700 miles.

I'm impressed. I'd probably get ~32-33 in the same, but I'm a leadfoot.

City was ~26, but I kept zooming around and winding it out.


----------



## rock4016 (Jul 26, 2016)

In my 2016 gen 2 LT RS Manual I get about 38-42 depending on how I drive. It's about 70% highway and 30% city. That's manual calculations and DIC calculations. DIC says I get 46 or higher with just highway driving.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

rock4016 said:


> In my 2016 gen 2 LT RS Manual I get about 38-42 depending on how I drive. It's about 70% highway and 30% city. That's manual calculations and DIC calculations. DIC says I get 46 or higher with just highway driving.


Just curious - what is your RPM at highway speeds on that? I've seen conflicting reports about which gearbox was actually used in the manuals. ~2600 @ 65/3000 @ 80 would be the regular M32; lower would be the 1st gen Eco transmission.


----------



## rock4016 (Jul 26, 2016)

My RPM is definitely lower, I'll check today and let you know I'm guessing about 2250 for 70mph


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

rock4016 said:


> My RPM is definitely lower, I'll check today and let you know I'm guessing about 2250 for 70mph


Yup, sounds like Eco gearing - that's what I thought. Chevy's got the ratios wrong in their official specs.


----------



## rock4016 (Jul 26, 2016)

75mph is 2250 rpm or so in 6th gear and 5th gear is 2750 at the same speed. Tires are 205/55/16.


----------



## dgmaley (Nov 3, 2016)

Interesting thread.
I have a 2016 3/4 Cruze LT It has some 2017 parts.
1. Put around 500-700 miles on a new engine before checking fuel economy There's still some break in.
2. The 2nd Gen. Cruze 1.4L engine is smart enough to take advantage of what ever fuel is put in it. The engine will go through a fuel recalibration cycle any time is sees a 5 gallon, or more, increase in tank capacity. 

Always run mine on 91 octane straight gasoline. Average 52-54 mpg, on the interstate, 70mph, A/C on, cruze control.
see 30-32 mpg in town.

If you look carefully, the mpg bar graph acts very much like the old style vacuum gauge. While driving down the highway, very lightly lift your foot off the gas peddle. Just enough that the fuel economy goes up, but the speed doesn't drop.

Have fun!


----------



## alexalexanders (May 22, 2016)

dgmaley said:


> Interesting thread.
> I have a 2016 3/4 Cruze LT It has some 2017 parts.
> 1. Put around 500-700 miles on a new engine before checking fuel economy There's still some break in.
> 2. The 2nd Gen. Cruze 1.4L engine is smart enough to take advantage of what ever fuel is put in it. The engine will go through a fuel recalibration cycle any time is sees a 5 gallon, or more, increase in tank capacity.
> ...


You got any pics of the dic showing the 52-54 mpg? That's extremely high on these. 10-12 mpg over what's rated. I've got a 2nd gen also and see high 30's to 40.


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

alexalexanders said:


> You got any pics of the dic showing the 52-54 mpg? That's extremely high on these. 10-12 mpg over what's rated. I've got a 2nd gen also and see high 30's to 40.


Could be due to the fact that he said he's running 100% gasoline. That typically equates to higher mpg than E10. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Unforgiven (Jan 12, 2017)

There's the best I've ever gotten. That was a pretty much a flat trip from North Georgia to Central Coast of Florida going 5mph over the limit on 2 lane roads, and 70mph on the interstates. All avoiding cities as much as possible.


----------



## Zoltan (Jan 22, 2017)

On my first tank I got 32.7mpg in mixt conditions . I think it is good for January and my city trips are short. Best 25 mile mpg recorded is 49.5.


----------

